# Post A Signature Ribbon



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Let's all show Wolfie that she has our support...I added a red ribbon to my signature and thought it would be great if we all added it to our signatures.

Just right click to copy it  and then select Save Picture As...


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I tried. It didn't work for me, Dawn! It lets me copy it but it doesn't let me paste it.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Let's all show Wolfie that she has our support..


John

technically challenged


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

nonny said:


> I tried. It didn't work for me, Dawn! It lets me copy it but it doesn't let me paste it.


Nonny, 
Right click and then select Save Picture As...
It's just like posting a photo


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm thinking about you Wolfie, good luck

Hope the ribbon works


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Ok, here goes...
(sorta)








for Wolfie

Well watching us trying to be "shmart" should bring a smile to her face... 







for Wolfie


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm with John. I'm technologically challenged! I now have the image in My Pictures but it wants the URL to post it to my signature line and I don't have a URL! Whenever we have a Rally banner, Rob has to help me do it. Sorry.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

OK I think I got it!!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Guess what! I think I've got it, except it doesn't say For Wolfie! This one's for you, Wolfie!!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Copy and past all of the following into your sig and you should be in business........if this works


```
[img]http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i315/skippershe/ribbon-clipart-picture5.gif[/img] [font="Comic Sans MS"][size="5"][color="#FF0000]for Wolfie [/font][/size][/color]
```


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Katrina said:


> Copy and past all of the following into your sig and you should be in business........if this works
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


OK, can somebody please try and see if it works??









**on edit** Thanks Katrina!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

It works. Thanks Jim for the shortcut.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

3LEES said:


> It works. Thanks Jim for the shortcut.


That worked Dan, but go back and do it again as I just changed it to make the "For Wolfie" bigger.
Was trying to figure out what Font and Size Dawn used.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Katrina said:


> It works. Thanks Jim for the shortcut.


That worked Dan, but go back and do it again as I just changed it to make the "For Wolfie" bigger.
Was trying to figure out what Font and Size Dawn used.
[/quote]
GMTA...lol

I was changing my font while you were posting


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Katrina said:


> It works. Thanks Jim for the shortcut.


That worked Dan, but go back and do it again as I just changed it to make the "For Wolfie" bigger.
Was trying to figure out what Font and Size Dawn used.
[/quote]
size 5, font: comic sans, but anyone can make it whatever they like


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

skippershe said:


> It works. Thanks Jim for the shortcut.


That worked Dan, but go back and do it again as I just changed it to make the "For Wolfie" bigger.
Was trying to figure out what Font and Size Dawn used.
[/quote]
size 5, font: comic sans
[/quote]
I did size 4; comic sans....I guess I just like to be different...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

for Wolfie 

For WOLFIE !!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I fixed the final code to match Dawn's. Just copy and paste this to your sig.

```
[img]http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i315/skippershe/ribbon-clipart-picture5.gif[/img] [font="Comic Sans MS"][size="5"][color="#FF0000]for Wolfie [/font][/size][/color]
```


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Woo Hoo! I think I've got it!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

nonny said:


> Woo Hoo! I think I've got it!


Yeay nonny!


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

For Wolfie


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

For Wolfie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

What a great idea, Dawn!








Man! The positive energy around this place is amazing!

Happy Tails







,
Doug


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

for Wolfie 

Walter


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

for Wolfie 








,Thanks to Dawn for starting and to Jim for the shortcut.

Ed


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I am in there!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Great idea Dawn*














*Good thinkin Lincoln*


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

By George, I think I've got it!!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Something like that....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

You are amazing...everyone of you!

I cant wait 'till Kathy gets home from work and sees this....


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Let's all show Wolfie that she has our support...I added a red ribbon to my signature and thought it would be great if we all added it to our signatures.
> 
> Just right click to copy it  and then select Save Picture As...


Prayers, as always!!










Bob


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I got mine in there too!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> You are amazing...everyone of you!
> 
> I cant wait 'till Kathy gets home from work and sees this....


Hey Judi are you feeling the love ...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

for Wolfie 

For you, Wolfie.

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

For Wolfie

Thor


----------

